# Форум на русском языке  > Лечение и защита сайтов от вирусов  >  По поводу сайта bnetcmsus-a.akamaihd.net

## Илья-Илья

Здравствуйте, кто что может сказать по поводу сайта "https://bnetcmsus-a.akamaihd.net/", вчера перешел по ссылки на изображения "https://bnetcmsus-a.akamaihd.net/cms/gallery/8YBOBJ0NTYM31446514617953.jpg", а после на него. Сам сайт пишет что он not found. В браузере "яндекс" сайт в истории не сохраняется, а ссылка как ни странно сохраняется.
Как думаете не содержит данный сайт вредоносный код или скрипт? Как о его основном доммене "akamaihd.net" много отрицательных отзывов. Но ссылки на изображения (как выше указанная), используются компанией "blizzard" 
Вот и вопрос безопасные ссылки по которым я перешел? Заранее благодарен за ответ.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

